
Meritocracy can be Racist - fionawayland
https://medium.com/@fiona.wayland/meritocracy-can-be-racist-f712ab634acc
======
brighteyes
It depends how you define "racism". The author appears to define it as
"difference in outcome": do all races have exactly the same income, if not,
then it's a racist system.

But another definition, the dictionary one, is active prejudice and/or
discrimination based on race. By definition in the author's example, it is not
racist, since it is 100% colorblind.

To me it seems the latter definition is the more relevant one. But of course,
there is plenty of room to debate this. The author doesn't even start to get
into that, sadly - there is no argument, just the consequences of one
definition.

